# Best budget supplement for joints/veteran.



## FaldingwoodLivery (10 January 2011)

Hi all, I have a 17hh tb who's 18, he's a poor doer, currently fed on baileys no4, sugar beet, alfalfa and soya oil, plus ad lib haylage. Slowly starting to gain condition 

lately I've noticed he's been looking a little stiff, I used to use a joint supplement but got rid of if as it seemed to put him off his feed, however now I feel he needs something. 

Anyone got any reccomendations as to what I can use, seen as He gets through two bags of baileys every 10days I could do with it being something on the cheaper end of the Market. 

Going to the feed shop on a mo so quick suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## Degan (10 January 2011)

I have tried cheaper supplements for the old boy (who is in his 20's) however I found them mainly to be a false economy as none of them seemed to make a difference. 
He is now fed cortaflex ha powder and the difference is amazing! It doesnt work out too expensive either if you buy a years supply.


----------



## AFlapjack (10 January 2011)

I have to admit that the cheaper products haven't worked for me either. 
Pony is currently on NAF Superflex powder (better than the liquid form). It works out at only something like 30p a day and lasts about 3 months.


----------



## Vikki89 (10 January 2011)

I use Equine america's glucosamine + MSM supplement for my pony who will be 18 this year and it seems to work well for him, there is another one i want to try which sounds good which is gwf nutrition Joint Aid Plus


----------



## K27 (10 January 2011)

Cortaflex is brilliant stuff, i swear by it!, as is Newmarket Joint Supplement.

Although they aren't cheap, if you are feeding it to one horse, a smaller pot of Cortaflex is about £17-£18 I think and that may last about 1 month normally (would need extra for the loading dose).  The smaller pot of NJS is about £35 but would last for ages.

If you wanted to try the cheaper ones first, then maybe you could try the Equine America Glucosamine plus MSM which is good, or Vetvits (if you google it).

They all seem to work very differently on each horse, so I guess it's a case of trial and error, 'til you find the one that you think works the best!


----------



## Sadiemay (10 January 2011)

I feed Aviform Supleaze Gold.  

Great stuff, have noticed a massive difference in my 23 year old veteran mare  

Its got the science behind it and also doesnt contain any useless bulkers/fillers as do alot of joint supplements.

Its the only one I have found to make a difference and I have tried nearly all of them over the years, raniging from average cost to hugely expensive.

Sadiemay


----------



## FaldingwoodLivery (10 January 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys, guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet and try cortaflex, I suppose it's like a lot of stuff, sometimes cheap just doesn't cut it , if it helps my grumpy old man it's worth it


----------



## FaldingwoodLivery (10 January 2011)

Guess I'll also have to hide the receipts from hubby!!


----------



## miskettie (10 January 2011)

My 25yr old has Global Herb's Old Age in her food.  I noticed a huge difference when she first started using it.  It is about £18 for a tub and the tubs last quite a long time.  Ok it probably isn't as good as a bute or bute substitute but it does work.


----------



## FaldingwoodLivery (10 January 2011)

miskettie said:



			My 25yr old has Global Herb's Old Age in her food.  I noticed a huge difference when she first started using it.  It is about £18 for a tub and the tubs last quite a long time.  Ok it probably isn't as good as a bute or bute substitute but it does work.
		
Click to expand...

Stood in the feed shop at the moment and was just wondering what global herbs old age was like, can't decide wether to go fir that or try the equine America glucosamine + msm.

Desicions. Desicions!!!!


----------



## Dizzydancer (10 January 2011)

I have just bought (on tuesday) for my veteran global herbs old age, i would say he doesnt seem to have chnaged much yet...although he does want to trot and spend much more time outside when he is out. So maybe that is to do with it, im giving the correct dose and will continue to do so until the 4-6weeks as by then it should be obvious!!


----------



## Bethie (10 January 2011)

This http://www.healthspan.co.uk/joint-care/collagen-two/productdetail-p248-c124.aspx, started mine on it after reading this report http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=16378, and they are both very mobile on 1 tablet a day


----------



## Paint it Lucky (10 January 2011)

My old boy (22) has arthritis in his hocks, I feed him Extraflex HA by Feedmark which works well for him.  Another thing that might be worth a try is magnetic leg boots/wraps, I have some by premier equine for my boy and they really make a massive difference to his mobility.  I leave them on him overnight in his stable and he comes out beautifully in the morning, before I got them he would often come out very stiff, particularly after a cold night (the leg wraps also have the advantage of keeping the legs warm which I'm sure must help too).  I presume as you are posting in winter that prehaps your boy has got stiffer due to the cold weather?


----------



## stencilface (10 January 2011)

I'm not a fan of cortaflex as I'm pretty sure its not vegetarian, which surely herbivores should be.

We feed our oldies Allen and Page veteran mix, which always goes down very well, very palatable and easy for old teeth to eat (although suspect your 18 yo doesn't suffer bad teeth yet  ).  Plus its vegetarian society approved, as are all A&P feeds.  

To go with that they get Alfa A, sugarbeet and linseed oil.  Seems to do the trick.  Our 25yo TB stil loses a bit of weight over winter, but not enough to write home about, he's such a bloater in the summer that it all evens out


----------



## appylass (10 January 2011)

I have an old girl who is fairly stiff these days,she's 32. She does really well on NAF Devil's Relief, big bottle is about £25 and probably lasts her 2 months, she doesn't even have the recommended amount now but can still tell the difference when I don't give it her.


----------



## asbo (10 January 2011)

my lad is on srn hifi, 16+ cubes, alpha beet,  Aviform Supleaze Gold, no bute and ad lib haylage, just got some magnetic wraps to try as well.


----------



## rubysmum (10 January 2011)

tumeric - really - i used to use a range of joint supplements for my arthritic  - did some reading on the benefits of tumeric - she now has only that & is moving well & is no longer on occasional bute as she simply hasnt been stiff enough to warrant it
cheapest places to buy are asian cash & carry type places or i have bought from t'internet [ happy to pass on link if you want it]


----------



## fuggly (11 January 2011)

another one here for turmeric , have 5 of mine on it and all showing great results, a 23 yr old tb arthritic hocks never moved so well off bute . 26 ish hunter arthritic most joints, acting like 10 yr old moving quite freely , and 15 yr tb always bit of wonky donkey better than he has ever been , others on it just because ....  it works out at £2.00 per horse per month my local shopowner gets it for me from cash and carry £8 for 2kg . it doesn't work for all horses obviously but cheap as chips so worth a try and completely natural ,


----------



## touchstone (11 January 2011)

Edited as link didn't work.


----------



## touchstone (11 January 2011)

These are supposed to be good, I'd also try turmeric though  :- http://www.equineanswers.co.uk/prodpage.asp?ProdID=4

http://www.riaflex-equine.co.uk/product_riaflex_complete.htm


----------



## FaldingwoodLivery (12 January 2011)

Wow.....tumeric.....really? I ended up getting the equine America glucosamine + msm to try, but may chuck some tumeric in too and see how he goes.  Thanks


----------



## FaldingwoodLivery (12 January 2011)

How much tumeric do you feed??


----------



## iwillforchocolate (12 January 2011)

FaldingwoodLivery said:



			How much tumeric do you feed??
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask that too..


----------



## fuggly (12 January 2011)

i'm feeding a 25ml scoop a day, had to add it gradually but after couple days all munching their feeds no prob, and like with any powder add water


----------



## fuggly (12 January 2011)

for anyone interested this is an interesting article 

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=78

there was also research done within the asian community and arthritis is not as common as in western societies this was also confirmed by asian friends of mine .


----------



## gunnergundog (12 January 2011)

_*i'm feeding a 25ml scoop a day, had to add it gradually but after couple days all munching their feeds no prob, and like with any powder add water *_


Fuggly......for what size horse is that please?


----------



## fuggly (12 January 2011)

i am just adding 25 ml scoop to all of them they range from 13'3 pony to my 17'1 mw , not a good guide i know ,sorry ,  i might be under dosing the big lad but he is only on it as preventative, the pony is a 23 yr old cushings git and seems to be getting spritelier (sp) by the day . the mid range lads 16'2 and  15'3, both wonky donkeys , doing really well on that dose ,


----------



## asbo (15 January 2011)

i feed tumeric too and i give the 16.2hh MW 20ml and the 11.1hh sec a 10ml, but the big horse gets his SG added too.


----------



## em_johners (23 January 2011)

Hiya,

I am doing a survey on equine joint supplementation and the public's experience with using them for my dissertation. I think this is a very important area in need of research. There are hundreds of products currently in the market and I want to highlight the products that do work from the products that don't. Then try to isolate the specific ingredients from your results, to work out why the products that do work do!

You guys all seem to have experience with joint supplements.I would be super greatful, if you could complete my quick survey, you will be helping to remove products that don't work from the market. 

To complete my Survey please go to the following website:
http://FreeOnlineSurveys.com/renders...x7m9nttt860195

Thankyou,

Emily Johnson Bsc(hons) Equine Scienc


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 November 2011)

this website was created by a H&H member   so that all the useful comments and products are kept together for easy reference 

 here are some joint supplements which depend on your budget,  i would never scrimp on joint supplement if they need one  i would get the best 
http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/j.html


----------



## heidiharvsnroo (15 November 2011)

Sadiemay said:



			I feed Aviform Supleaze Gold.  

Great stuff, have noticed a massive difference in my 23 year old veteran mare  

Its got the science behind it and also doesnt contain any useless bulkers/fillers as do alot of joint supplements.

Its the only one I have found to make a difference and I have tried nearly all of them over the years, raniging from average cost to hugely expensive.

Sadiemay
		
Click to expand...

I'm using regular Supleaze for my 19 year old. She is allergic to alfalfa, which is used quite a bit to bulk a lot of supplements out, including cortaflex, so that's not an option. The Suppleaze works well, and at £30 for 3 tubs (60 days supply per tub, or 30 days if like me you double dose) its easy on the pocket too.

I also give her rosehips and I was using cider vinegar as well but didn't really notice a difference when using that to be honest, probably because the rosehips helps. (think it might be one or the other!). Mind you, that was over summer when she was out and able to move during the day, so might give it another whirl for a few months and add it to her sugar beat, see if it helps now she's stabled. 

I also give her linseed, which is supposed to lubricate joints as well as giving her skin and coat a boost.


----------



## PitPony (15 November 2011)

I use Newmarket Joint Supplement for my 23yr old tb...have done for years...brilliant stuff. Highly recommended by various veterinary surgeons too...
500g tub lasts for months...it is so fine and you only give 1 scoop (inc in tub) of it a day.


----------

